# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Музыка для души

## SDS

На разные вкусы

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Mark Knopfler - One More Matinee – (Sailing To Philadelphia)*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## SDS

Поль Мориа - токката

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Белы сон - У сэрца мне.*

----------


## SDS

Подругам

----------


## SDS

Поль Мориа - токката

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*David Lanz - Take the High Road. (Sacred Road (1996))*

----------


## АВИАТОР

Guns N'Roses

----------


## АВИАТОР

Ну  почти  Queen    
QEEN VS. MIAMI PROJECT - ANOTHER ONE BITES THE DUST (CEDRIC GERVAIS & SECOND SUN RADIO EDIT)    
               :326:                 ДИСКО !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :326:

----------


## АВИАТОР

Ещё  для  души

----------


## АВИАТОР

> Поль Мориа - токката


Улыбнуло и напомнило молодость...

----------


## SDS

ABBA

----------


## SDS

с них начиналось Евровидение

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Burlaky-Pochuttya*

----------


## SDS

Все мы в этой жизни - бурлаки.
Я когда пьяный Волгу переплыл, сразу это понял.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Константин Никольский - Птицы белые мои. (1996. Один взгляд назад)*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Yossi Green - 8th note (The 8th Note (2008))*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Dschinghis Khan-Komm doch heim (  Dschinghis Khan (1979))*
02 Komm Doch Heim.mp3

----------

